# Sanded grout



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Folks.
Can I use sanded grout on a 1/16" tile joint? Why not. Manufacturer says 1/8 min on sanded but manufacturers always put b.s. on their packages so they don't get sued or someone doesn't do something stupid. 

Anyway I'm asking because i need to Grout a shower ASAP and the only thing available in the big orange box store in the color I need is sanded. I'm using 4x4 "field" tiles or just 4x4 ceramic tiles butted together (using the tits on the tile to create the spacing). 

I'm just afraid I won't get grout in the joints if I use sanded. Maybe I'm wrong otherwise? 

Thanks,


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

No. Use unsanded.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Permacolor works in 1/16" grout joints.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you can get Laticrete products, do what John recommended. 

The reason you cannot use a standard snaded grout in a 1/16" joint is because of the size of the grains of sand. They won't allow you to fully pack a joint that small. Laticrete must use a finer sand in Permacolor.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just get the non sanded. Even Laticrete makes it for a reason. The way Permacolor is now, it would be hard to get full grout inside joints. Their formula has changed dramatically


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would just use the non sanded also. You're better off with those glazed tiles and tight joints.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

In my very humble opinion; if you choose to use Permacolor Sanded be sure to follow grouting and rinsing times as closely to the minute as you can and go easy on the water during all rinses. i have been using a lot of it lately and found that ANY excess water can cause discoloration.....I repeat...ANY. It's probably the Kevlar. 
It must be happening to a lot of people cause when I called Laticrete they quickly sent me some epoxy grout colorant.....gratis. I didn't need to use it, wasn't too bad and it cleared up with a little burlap and elbow grease. I have seen it be a real problem for a friend (carpenter) who did his own kitchen floor with it.


----------



## Kilauea (Sep 23, 2012)

You will be fine with sanded.You will have to mix the consistency a little more loose than normal (no water after initial slake,though),and be sure and work your float in as much directions as possible.The joints can except this size aggregate,but requires more aggresion from the installer.

Dont worry,you want go to hell,and the tile police wont write you a ticket.

A common "catch 22" we face is using these types of tiles,but with deco bands that are an 8th '' or maybe greater.

What aggregate wins when you have installations that require 1/16th'' and also 1/8''? Sanded does.The aggregate in Spectralock,most type 1 Sanded,and definitely Opticolor really have similar aggregate sizes.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Mapei ultracolor plus is sanded and can be used in 1/16 grout joints.....and does a fine job at that.....power grout from Tec.......and that laticrete stuff:laughing


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

K,
Adding more water makes a weaker grout. The OP should just get the right product even if it's not at the big box store.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Kilauea said:


> Ultracolor and Keracolor have the same aggregate.
> 
> A+B-CxD/E=WTF:hang:


Says on the bag only reason I use it....thumbsup.....and its 2 mm here in Canada....laughing..........just read the PDF on ultracolor ....not the same aggregate as keracolor....ultracolor has a graded aggregate to allow for thinner grout installs.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Kilauea said:


> Just like the Mapei Aquadefense instructions will tell you that you dont need fabric.Bull*****.


:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Watch out for old bags of grout at the big box stores. Grout expires and sometimes quicker than it sells.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Kilauea said:


> Well,what the bag says and what you can see and feel with your eyes and hands.I have both Opticolor and Ultracolor in different areas of my own house.The aggregate compared to Keracolor is very,very.similar.
> 
> Just like the Mapei Aquadefense instructions will tell you that you dont need fabric.Bull*****.
> 
> ...


Very very similar......I would say no....I use ultracolor once or twice a week, has a different density and feel to it than keracolor......by a longshot!.............AQUA D RULES!.....Jester


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What the hell did I say about grout? I gave him a suggestion and explained why manufacturers have recommendations about the above/below 1/8". I use urethane so I don't have issues like adding more or less water to my mix. I add nothing :laughing:

I'm trippin on the AquaDefense comment.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure when/why/how you think you need fabric with AquaDeeeeeee. Are you bridging 3/4" gaps?


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

simmer down meow...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Things must be slow at JB.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Woah :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

So you wanted to be reassured that putting sanded grout into a 1/8 grout joint was a bad idea and you were. You wanted to push your belief that "fabric" should be used with aquaD and you did. Seems like you accomplished your goal.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Cuban?
> 
> THROW HIM IN JAIL!:laughing:
> 
> Where do you get Cubans?


He's tied in through the Mexican Tile Mafia... :lol:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> He's tied in through the Mexican Tile Mafia... :lol:


Dont mess with the mtm. They will blow up your fb page,,,,,,, yo.....


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

There's a tunnel that runs to his house from the border.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Cuban?
> 
> THROW HIM IN JAIL!:laughing:
> 
> Where do you get Cubans?


I would go with the obvious answer of : Cuba


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> There's a tunnel that runs to his house from the border.


Then he should extend it a few feet to come up on the other side...:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

world llc said:


> I would go with the obvious answer of : Cuba


How do ya get from the US to Cuba? A rubber dingy?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

1949 Mercury, duh.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> How do ya get from the US to Cuba? A rubber dingy?


A boat or a mule


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> 1949 Mercury, duh.


I figured he was more of a Chevy Truck guy...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And I like these. No 1/16"-1/8" issues here :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> And I like these. No 1/16"-1/8" issues here :clap:


What's in the red and black lids?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The black and orange lids are StarGlass.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> The black and orange lids are StarGlass.


Cool, I haven't used that yet...but when I do get a chance I'm assuming it'll be Dimension.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cigar chat moved here:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/cigars-124191/


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool, very cool ..


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

Quartzlock urethane sanded grout is rated for 1/16" grout joint. I have used it, it packed in just fine.

Edit: Damn, Angus beat me to it 

Edit2: Here's a photo to prove it. Those tiles are practically kissing each other.


----------

